# Aurora, Ontario - Two Blizzard 8611 plows



## Bonzai (Oct 28, 2002)

2 blizzard plows
One off of Gmc 5500 no truck mount. $3750.00 obo
One off of Kubota tractor. Easy to change back hydraulic connections to make work on truck.
Tractor mount beam available if you want to mount it on a tractor. Was on a Kubota 5040
Has a urethane back blade
Tractor blade was only used for 3 seasons. Looks almost new.$4500.00 obo


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

I only see one blade Phil


----------



## Green mentorship (Jul 29, 2019)

I'd like them both. What's your price in USD?


----------



## Bonzai (Oct 28, 2002)

Thanks Allard. Here is the other plow. Hi Green if you are serious make me an offer based on the exchange rate.


----------



## Green mentorship (Jul 29, 2019)

I'm not good at math. How about $3k USD for both.


----------



## Bonzai (Oct 28, 2002)

No. $5500 us.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Green mentorship said:


> I'm not good at math. How about $3k USD for both.


 That common core math you're using might start a war with our northern neighbors ! Here you go-https://www.rbcbank.com/cgi-bin/tools/cadusd-foreign-exchange-calculator/start.cgi
This is plowsite,not craiglist !:hammerhead: But nice try ,lowballer !:clapping:


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

leigh said:


> That common core math you're using might start a war with our northern neighbors ! Here you go-https://www.rbcbank.com/cgi-bin/tools/cadusd-foreign-exchange-calculator/start.cgi
> This is plowsite,not craiglist !:hammerhead: But nice try ,lowballer !:clapping:


Thanks for using a CDN bank site....


----------



## Green mentorship (Jul 29, 2019)

leigh said:


> That common core math you're using might start a war with our northern neighbors ! Here you go-https://www.rbcbank.com/cgi-bin/tools/cadusd-foreign-exchange-calculator/start.cgi
> This is plowsite,not craiglist !:hammerhead: But nice try ,lowballer !:clapping:


I thought that was a fair offer TBH. We're talking about a super niche plow that's at least 10 years old. I happen to have some internationals I'd be happy to put them on, not sure how many other people have an application or desire for these heavy old plows at any price. Looking at it from a supply and demand standpoint... Price is the intersection of these two forces.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Green mentorship said:


> I thought that was a fair offer TBH. We're talking about a super niche plow that's at least 10 years old. I happen to have some internationals I'd be happy to put them on, not sure how many other people have a application or desire for these heavy old plows at any price. Looking at it from a supply and demand standpoint... Price is the intersection of these two forces.


Just joking around lol. If he was closer I would grab one.I have a 810 and these are/were nice plows. If he was local I'd offer 2500$ for the truck plow, but he isn't so its all yours !


----------



## Bonzai (Oct 28, 2002)

Back up. They need to go. Make an offer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Very tempting, but I'm moving away from Blizzards on tractors.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Very tempting, but I'm moving away from Blizzards on tractors.


That sounds funny....!


----------



## rizzoa13 (Oct 20, 2018)

Hmm for that one off the gmc 5500 do you have the wiring and controller? Ive got a gmc 8500 that it could probably wire up to. Would just need to find some trackside and modify it to fit.


----------



## Bonzai (Oct 28, 2002)

Yes we have the wiring and controller.
Also have 2 810s if there is any interest in those


----------

